# Easton Fat Boy Arrows



## Kale

Bill Thomp said:


> Hey all, I am looking for advice. I currently shoot ACC 3-39 and considering going to Easton Fat boys. Does anyone shhot them for 3D and what do you think.


Fatboys are probbaly the most popular arrow on the 3d circut...

they do fly well, that is the fat arrow i would go back to if i decided to shoot fat shafts again...

why are you wanting to go away from your ACC's?

I shoot acc's and have not found anythign that flies better!


----------



## Bill Thomp

*Fat Boys*

I am just beginning to explore some of my options. I shoot this past weekend and missed a couple of 12's by that much. A fatter arrow would have gotten the 12. My ACC fly just great off my Dream Season. LOOKIN FOR THE POINTS!!!


----------



## glass3222

I have shot fatboys and have been pleased. They fly great for me and have been plenty durable. I have only broke one, wrong pin ricocheted off a 4x4 that was under a 3d alligator. But if you want to save some money, check out the beman 9.3. They have different straightness specs than the fatboys, but otherwise are the same arrow. I have been using the all summer and did not have to change a thing from the fatboys. They are about $40 cheaper than fatboys


----------



## promod1385

I shot the fatboys and have gone to the new Carbon expess CXL's. They are way lighter and the new ones for this year are just as durable as the FatBoys in my opinion. Beyond that you can get the adjustable joints for them and play around with them at different weights.


----------



## bowmender

*Fatboys=Good 3-D arrow*

I Got my first dozen A/C/Cs in 1991. And shot them for everything, Hunting ,Spots, and 3-D. I think they are the most consistent shaft ever built. (in their price range) with that being said...
Just a few short months ago I was right where you are at with wanting a fat shaft for 3-D. and was wondering if the Fatboy would tune,group, and shoot as well as the A/C/C. well... I have been shooting the 500s with no complaints. Spine and weight are very consistent. they tuned easy for me. shot good at 20yd spots, 100 yd groups are great also. And I am very very satisfied with them for 3-D.
Only fault in the comparison is they are not as durable as the A/C/C, which I can overlook in order to get the extra line cutting ability. I do not think you will be un happy with them. Good luck.


----------



## Nitroboy

I have been shooting them for a while now, you can't go wrong with them, If you are unsure just get a half dz or a few used ones off here and try them out, but I think you will like them..Sometimes though I wish they made a SuperFatboy:darkbeer:.......


----------



## Spoon13

Bill Thomp said:


> I am just beginning to explore some of my options. I shoot this past weekend and missed a couple of 12's by that much. A fatter arrow would have gotten the 12. My ACC fly just great off my Dream Season. LOOKIN FOR THE POINTS!!!


I shoot the 500s and I will say they fly great. I shoot mostly 3D but have started to shoot a little field now and then. They definitely fly at distance as well. 

Just remember, the Fatboys can miss by that much too.


----------



## Avalon

I shoot fatboys and really like them. If your looking for a dramatic increase in your scores, fat arrows won't do that. They will give you a line on occasion, but shooting an arrow that is properly matched to your bow is much more important.


----------



## Lien2

I shoot Fatboy 400's and have absolutely NO complaints!

Lien2


----------



## XForce Girl

*Fatboys 500*

I shoot the Fatboy 500 with my Dream Season and they shoot great. 

Occasionally when I miss  they will break really easy. but that's my fault not the arrows.


----------



## mjgonehunting

I've been back into 3d shooting for about 3 years now after being away for over 10 years(job related).
I've been shooting Gold TipXTs since I started again.
My future son in law got me back into it,and he switched last year to Fat Boys.I do see durability issues with them when compared to the XTs , but that said,I see enough gain in points to have just recieved my first dozen today!I haven't built them yet,and don't plan on using them till my new Drenalin LD (all black and 3d shooting dedicated)comes in next week!
I plan on trying to get this new bow set up in time for the IBO Worlds!
There I hope the fat shafts will give me a points boost!
I'm not a contender for the win,and really only shoot for fun,but I might as well try to be competitive!Hell maybe I'll make it into the top 100 or so!


----------



## petersonbucks

*Fatboys*

I have shot the Fatboy 400's for 3D for the past two summers and have been happy with their performance.


----------



## asquires2

Try the GT 22's or the X cutters They fly great for me out of mt Katera XL @ 70lbs.


----------



## jsc3150

Fatboy 500s with 100 grain in the front fly great for me.


----------



## DONDEERE

...BILL THOMP...I switched to the Easton FATBOY 500's for 3D this past summer and only wish I had done so much sooner!!!...

...I shoot the Unlimited Class out to 45 or so yards and find they fly like darts...provided of course your rig is properly tuned!!...

...I use Easton Super 3D nocks, 2 inch Gateway Razor Feathers and have 80gr target points installed up front...

...I have gained quite a few points by using them after using A/C/E's the past few years!! :darkbeer:

...I have also been able to maintain the speed with the FATBOYS as well...

...very happy with this arrow for 3D...

...it's also a great "spottie" arrow too!! :wink:

...good luck...

...oh yeah and another thing...CHICKS DIG FATBOYS


----------



## jake in ga

i like them but if you do get them i would put the cxl tips in them so you can adjust the weights


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7

I shoot the easton fatboys out of my crossbow and I like them alot. I use the 500's and they fly great and they get me more points. :wink:


----------



## Kevin H

I went from Linejammers to Fatboys earlier this year and they fly great, but they don't fly any better than LJ's. And I can say that I've dropped points because of the smaller diameter. Victory's X-Ringer is a full 1/16 bigger than the FB and 6.6 gpi vs. the FB500 7.1 gpi. Something to think about.


----------



## NCSUarcher

*Arrows*

One of the best moves I made in my archery career was switching from Carbon Express to Easton Fatboys. You will never get a complaint from me about them.


----------



## speedshooter5

*Fatboy 500*

Hello
I am shooting spots and am tired of getting close to the x and missing by a millimeter. so I am thinking about getting some fatboys and i'm wondering how they shoot and how big the 500's are? thanks.:shade:


----------



## speedshooter5

Also, I was wondering what the fattest arrow (that is legal to shoot in tournaments) is? Thanks


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

27 in asa


----------



## jason.sp

Im shooting a pro comp 50# 29" arrows to be cut at 28.25" with nock buster 100gn is a 500 falboy the right spine


----------



## silhouette13

Fatboy are 23/64 

27/64 is NFAA legal, 23/64 is fita legal as well as all 3d so about as fat as ytou can get and still shoot everything. i love mine, shooting 500's 80gr up front lil vanes.





speedshooter5 said:


> Hello
> I am shooting spots and am tired of getting close to the x and missing by a millimeter. so I am thinking about getting some fatboys and i'm wondering how they shoot and how big the 500's are? thanks.:shade:


----------



## Thornearcher

Blood sport 3 ' s tougher than fat boys and they fly better and are straighter. Shooting mine with 1.75 xvanes shield cut and 2" shield cuts. Darts.


----------



## rockyw

save


----------



## RC-Los17

I love my FatBoys awesome arrow.... I am running a 400 cut to 26 1/2 carbon to carbon 66lb E35 with a 90 grain tip or I go down to a 70 grain tip on my E35 which is 60lb to get the speed back up.. Either way they fly awesome I am running a X2 2.25 vane and top hat points killer combo... last weekend rushed a target ranged it for 45 didn't see the 5-7 yard dip in front and the black bear was 54 yards missed my fatboy smacked and stuck right into a log. No break or cracks pulled that sucker till it came free flexed it and shot the next 15 targets with it all 10's and 11's.. THEY ARE NICE.....


----------

